
How Buildings Sound - tintinnabula
http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2016/01/18/gillian-darley/how-buildings-sound/
======
audeyisaacs
>remained perpetually surprised that architects could be so concerned with
every aspect of the building they were designing ‘but not really with what it
sounded like’.

Me too.

Especially in multidwelling units/apartment buildings and their lack of sound
dampening between residences, on water pipes, to the outside, etc.

Interior space acoustics are practically never considered, and noise
minimisation is usually only considered to the minimum legal requirements.

This is something that I really hope more architects think about and improve
in the future.

